# What happened at the nat's at hobby chamber!



## Listener (Mar 22, 2005)

Can anyone fill me in on the final results at the nat's at hobby chamber, Since i drove 3 and a 1/2 to hobby chamber to be told by the owners wife that ROAR has made a new rule that spectators are not allowed to watch the race and was told i could not go in to watch.
Also, Can any one tell me how much truth is there to this new rule!!
I have been in this hobby for 25 years and all i ever wanted to do is to promote this hobby and bring it to the public eye so it can continue to grow but who is going to want to join ROAR if they are going to make rules that could push away future R/Cers, and if the Roar region director helped set this event up , how could he allow this to happen!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

There was a huge thread on rctech about that. It seems that the whole event was pretty much a disaster from many points of view.

The "rule" is hooey. It isn't in the books. In fact, many people WERE inside watching. Those were the people who walked in the side door directly into the facility rather than into the hobby shop.

There were many complaints about the ROAR rep, the facility, the boards :freak: etc. Basically you were not alone on your frustration.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Here is a link to Hobby Chambers results page: Results


----------

